# logitech usb mouse problem

## dank

ok, first off.. lemme say i am extremely new to linux, however... i do have a head on my shoulders... so please be descriptive with your answers....

i've read alot of threads on how to get a usb mouse to work... and i'm almost positive i have everything i need already compiled into my kernel... the modules i have listed in my modules.autoload are as follows

mousedev

usbmouse

usb-uhci

input

usbcore has been compiled INTO the kernel....

i've changed the string in the xf86config file to /dev/input/mice.. but thats not my problem

my problem is this.... when booting, it loads all modules fine, however.. when loading the usb-uhci module, the lasers on my mouse go out (looses power), i know its usb-uhci because i've removed it from modules.autoload, rebooted.. and the mouse stays powered up....

if i can get around this issue, i'm pretty sure my mouse will work

thanks in advance

-dank

----------

## foshdawg

did you try compiling in HID support instead of all the seperate modules?

----------

## dank

as far as HID goes....

i have HID support put in as a module "<M>"... and its two sub-selections "hid input layer support" and "/dev/hiddev raw HID device support", those are compiled "[*]" into the kernel.. so i guess to answer yout question... no, but i dont see how this would help.... please explain

thx

-dank

----------

## foshdawg

if you're compiling in things like mousedev/kbddev, they'll make your mouse break.  i have a logitech usb optical as well and i just added in full HID support in my kernel (not as a module) and my mouse works fine.

----------

## dank

i compiled hid support into my kernel... however it is still (in your words) "breaking" my mouse... theres power to start, then before the kernel finishes loading... it loses power.....

now, correct me if i'm wrong but... mousedev and kbddev is located in the "input core support -->" section of make menuconfig.... those two options (mousedev and kbddev) are NOT compiled into the kernel but ARE however, selected as modules....

any input?

-dank

----------

## jimbo

I have a Logitech cordless USB optical trackman. Here's how I finally got it to work:

Re-compile your kernel with the following options: 

<M>Input core support 

<M>Keyboard support 

<M>Mouse support 

<M>Support for usb 

[*]Prelimenary USB device filesystem 

<M>EHCI HCD 

<M>UHCI 

<M>OHCI 

<M>USB Human Interface Device 

[*]HID input layer support 

[*]/dev/hiddev 

<M>USB HIDBP 

<M>USB HIDBP 

Then just load your modules in this order: 

UHCI (or OHCI, depending on your chipset) 

EHCI-HCD (only if you have USB 2.0) 

usbmouse 

mousedev 

Hope this helps.

----------

## Woland

I have a logitech MX500, which I love.  To get it to work, stuck the ps2/usb adapter on the end of the plug, and then stuck that into the ps2 port.  No muss, no fuss, no loss of performance, and the mouse works at boot time.

Probably not what you want to hear, but something to consider as a last resort.

----------

## peaceful

 *Woland wrote:*   

> I have a logitech MX500, which I love.  To get it to work, stuch the ps2/usb adaprer on the end of the plug, and then stuck it into the ps2 port.  No muss no fuss, no loss of performance, and the mose works at boot time.

 

I have a USB logitech mouse as well.  When I used the PS/2 adapter, it *worked* but the performance was so AWFUL (about 3 visible refreshes per second), that I quit gnome and went back to using lynx to try to get it working natively using USB.

No luck so far.  I'm going to see if jimbo's solution works.

----------

## dank

 *jimbo wrote:*   

> I have a Logitech cordless USB optical trackman. Here's how I finally got it to work:
> 
> Re-compile your kernel with the following options: 
> 
> <M>Input core support 
> ...

 

tried that.... still the same problem, i tried loading "uhci" and "usb-uhci" seperately... it loads the modules just fine.... no errors,but whenever linux loads those modules... it causes the power to my mouse to go out... i'd really like to get off of gay ps/2

----------

## Peaceable Frood

I have the same problem, and I got it to work with hot-plugging, but in X it takes it like 10 seconds for it to be able to move? Can I speed up the process?

----------

## keifir

Are u sure your motherboard supports UHCI standard?

Anyway, this is what I have for my modules.autoload:

```

usb-uhci

input

hid

mousedev

```

Usbcore is compiled into the kernel.

I noticed you're loading both usbmouse and mousedev - try loading just one of them. Also, when selecting HID make sure u have these options selected as well:

```

<M>USB Human Interface Device

[*]HID input layer support

[*]/dev/hiddev 

```

Hope this helps

----------

## peaceful

keifir, you are a saviour!!  After TWO WEEKS I finally have a working USB logitech mouse!!!

jimbo was on the right track, I recompiled the kernel using his options, but I couldn't get a thing working until I saw keifer's post.

All I had to do was compile the kernel (I'm using gentoo-sources on an Athlon XP 2400+) according to jimbo's instructions and then do the following:

```

insmod usb-ohci     (since I have OHCI according to my bios)

startx

```

And it worked!!  After loading that one module, I ran an lsmod and noticed that it had loaded a lot of other stuff without me telling it to (which is fine, since it works!)

```

lsmod showed the following:

mousedev

hid

usbmouse

input

usb-ohci

usbcore

```

My mouse section in /etc/X11/XF86Config looks like this:

```

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier "Mouse0"

  Driver     "mouse"

  Option     "Protocol"   "IMPS/2"

  Option     "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

  Option     "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

  Option     "Emulate3Buttons" "off"

EndSection

```

In addition to the kernel settings that jimbo posted, under "Input core support" I set the horizontal and vertical screen resolution settings to the resolution that I use (1280 and 1024 respectively).

Thanks for awesome posts!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dank

first i'll start off by saying that i looked up the stats on my motherboard (msi kt333 ultra) and found that it is a UHCI compatible board... now, i enabled ehci-hcd, usb-uhci, uhci and usb-ohci in my kernel as modules..... booted to prompted and tried each individually.... ehci would not load, gave me some error about "no such device".  both usb-uhci and uhci will BOTH cause the power to my mouse to fail... usb-ohci gave me the same error as ehci.

i dont get it... why would the usb-uhci module cause my uhci compliant motherboards usb hub to fail..?

i did notice (however i dont know if its relivant) that after loading the modules... i did a lsmod and found a "(unused)" tag at the end of certain modules... what does this mean?

-dank

----------

## peaceful

What did the error messages say?

----------

## keifir

Not sure what that "unused" stands for, but here's some more info:

I got a working USB OEM logitech mouse(optical) and this is what lsmod gives me:

```

root@home tino # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

...<other stuff here>

mousedev                4404   1 

hid                    19684   0  (unused)

input                   3744   0  [mousedev hid]

usb-uhci               24460   0  (unused)

```

This is the entry in my logs when i reconnect the mouse in X:

Note that I compiled the usbcore and enabled debugging info in it - so the logs are quite big:

```

root@home tino # tail -f /var/log/everything/current 

<Disconnecting the mouse: >

Jun  7 15:02:13 [default.hotplug] arguments (usb) env (OLDPWD=/ PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin ACTION=remove PWD=/etc/hotplug HOME=/ SHLVL=2 INTERFACE=3/1/2 PRODUCT=46d/c00c/620 TYPE=0/0/0 DEBUG=kernel _=/usr/bin/env)

Jun  7 15:02:13 [default.hotplug] invoke /etc/hotplug/usb.agent ()

<Reconnecting the mouse: >

Jun  7 15:02:24 [kernel] Manufacturer: Logitech

Jun  7 15:02:24 [kernel] Product: USB Mouse

Jun  7 15:02:24 [kernel] input0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Mouse] on usb1:3.0

Jun  7 15:02:25 [default.hotplug] arguments (usb) env (OLDPWD=/ PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin ACTION=add PWD=/etc/hotplug HOME=/ SHLVL=2 INTERFACE=3/1/2 PRODUCT=46d/c00c/620 TYPE=0/0/0 DEBUG=kernel _=/usr/bin/env)

Jun  7 15:02:25 [default.hotplug] invoke /etc/hotplug/usb.agent ()

Jun  7 15:02:28 [kernel] usb-uhci.c: interrupt, status 3, frame# 1188

Jun  7 15:02:29 [usb.agent] Setup hid for USB product 46d/c00c/620

Jun  7 15:02:29 [usb.agent] Setup mousedev for USB product 46d/c00c/620

Jun  7 15:02:44 [kernel] usb-uhci.c: interrupt, status 3, frame# 412

Jun  7 15:02:52 [kernel] usb-uhci.c: interrupt, status 3, frame# 156

Jun  7 15:02:59 [kernel] usb-uhci.c: interrupt, status 3, frame# 1364

```

Please post your logs and modules that u load - mebbe there's gonna be some clue there... 

It also seems that usb-uhci module invokes some of the hotplug scripts - do u have hotplug emerged? Or mebbe those scripts are built-in to the module code - just a speculation here. 

hope this helps,

----------

## dank

well... i'm doing this in the midst of a new gentoo install... so i'm loading the modules manually one by one, as far as logs go... i'm using metalog, how might i access these logs outside of X?

----------

## dank

oh and about hotplug... i havnet emerged anything that has to do with "hotplug"...

----------

## dank

ahh, it seems as though my problem might have changed...... after unpluging my usb mouse, then booting into linux... and THEN pluging the mouse back in, the laser lights will flash every few seconds.  now i noticed in /var/log/kernel/current that there are usb timeouts, alot of them, and after further browsing the log, it seems as though uhci is loading successfully (which i assumed in the first place, i.e. no errors).  more recent entries include things as such:

[kernel]uhci.c root-hub INT complete: port1: 5a9 port2: 580 data: 2

[kernel]hub.c: port1, portstatus 30X, change X, 1.5Mb/s

***X=number changes... for "30X", sometimes 303, sometimes 301... for "X", sometimes 3, 2 or 0***

[kernel]usb_control/buld_msg: timeout

[kernel]usb.c USB device not accepting new address=2 (error=-110)

wut u think?

-dank

----------

## dank

guess i'm stuck on ps/2.... 

nobody else has had this problem?!?

-K

----------

## peaceful

Did you enable ALL the items in the kernel (as modules) that Jimbo listed in his post above?

That's what got my mouse working.  If you have already done that, then I have no idea what else you could try.

----------

## kipper

I have exactly the same problem with the mouse not accepting the address.  Over the past year, the usb mouse has worked perfectly, but after my last upgrade (2.4.20-r5) I lost my usb mouse.  Everything is fine until I try to load one of the usb drivers.  The mouse flicks on and then dies (loses power) instantly.

Luckily for me I keep my older working kernel as an option when I boot.  Hope to find an answer soon to why my usb mouse no longer works.

cheers,

kipper

----------

## dank

can i ask what kernel it is that your using? and where i can find/download it?

its worth a try in my opinion

----------

## kipper

I just switched kernels from gentoo-sources to vanilla sources (2.4.21) and  the good news is, with exactly the same kernel options, the vanilla-sources kernel loads my usb mouse correctly and I can use it perfectly again.  Wonder what happened to the usbmouse support in the gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r5 that caused it to break my gentoo.

----------

## yippy

I've installed all the modules, even compiled every one of them into the kernel, but when I plug in the mouse I always get this message in dmesg:

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x46d/0xc030) is not claimed by any active driver.

I have a Logitech iFeel mouse.  It was detected as that during the installation on the boot CD also.

Any ideas?  My brain is fried.

Joejoejoe

----------

## 0ctane

 *dank wrote:*   

> ahh, it seems as though my problem might have changed...... after unpluging my usb mouse, then booting into linux... and THEN pluging the mouse back in, the laser lights will flash every few seconds.  now i noticed in /var/log/kernel/current that there are usb timeouts, alot of them, and after further browsing the log, it seems as though uhci is loading successfully (which i assumed in the first place, i.e. no errors).  more recent entries include things as such:
> 
> [kernel]uhci.c root-hub INT complete: port1: 5a9 port2: 580 data: 2
> 
> [kernel]hub.c: port1, portstatus 30X, change X, 1.5Mb/s
> ...

 

I have been struggling with a similar usb_control/bulk_msg:timeout problem.  I tracked the problem down to my motherboard and SMP.  I have a tyan tiger 133 with two 800MHz pentium3s.  Apparently tyan did not correctly manufacture the board, and the APIC lines/wires(?) were not connected.  This prevents the usb from functioning properly (in SMP linux and Windows2K).  The only solution that I have found (other than disabling SMP) is the "noapic" option at boot time.  Since I am compiling gentoo as I type, I have not had a chance to test this "fix".  I did see a post around here, though, that said this option gave a bunch of errors in the kernel logs.

----------

## distruct0

THIS IS ALL FROM THE INSTALL GUILD

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml

one big key note in here:

Note: Use either usbmouse OR hid. If you install both, mouse will stop working.

Configuring a USB Mouse 

A USB mouse is your friend on a high resolution screen. The kernel takes care of the scaling so you don't have to move your mouse five times across the pad to make it across the screen. 

The first thing that has to be done is the installation of the kernel modules. The modules that will be needed for a USB mouse to work are usbmouse, mousedev, hid, usbcore, usb-uhci, and input. After the necessary kernel configuration is done, insmod the modules. 

Note: Use either usbmouse OR hid. If you install both, mouse will stop working.

Note: When configuring the Input Core support for the mouse, make sure to enter the screen resolution that you will be using in X. This makes the scaling all pretty and correct. 

Now, unplug the mouse, and plug it back in, and check your kernel log for a message that looks something like this 

Code listing 2.6: Kernel Message

hub.c: USB new device connect on bus1/1, assigned device number 2

input0,hiddev0: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical] on usb1:2.0

Now that the mouse is detected, check /dev/input to make sure that your mouse is there and working. 

Code listing 2.7: Checking for USB Mouse

# cd /dev/input

# cat mice

Move your mouse when you cat the device, you should see a lot

of garbage. 

Once the mouse is properly detected and installed, now we have to tell X to use the USB mouse. All that is required here is a slight change to what device X uses for the mouse. 

Code listing 2.8: Editing XF86Config

# cp /etc/X11/XF86Config /etc/X11/XF86Config.working

# vim /etc/X11/XF86Config

Code listing 2.9: Pointer section of XF86Config

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

Identifier	"Mouse1"

Driver	"mouse"

Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2" 

Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

Option "ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"

Okay, restart X, and the mouse should be working! 

Don't forget to add the modules that your mouse uses to modules.autoload. 

Code listing 2.10: Adding entries to modules.autoload

# echo $'\n'mousedev $'\n'hid $'\n'usbcore $'\n'input >> /etc/modules.autoload

----------

## 0ctane

 *distruct0 wrote:*   

> The first thing that has to be done is the installation of the kernel modules. The modules that will be needed for a USB mouse to work are usbmouse, mousedev, hid, usbcore, usb-uhci, and input. After the necessary kernel configuration is done, insmod the modules. 
> 
> 

 

I think I installed these into the kernel.  lsmod only gives me my NIC.  insmod says that these modules cannot be found.  /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb has hid.o(h), uhci.o(h,c), usb-ohci.c(h), usb-uhci.c(h), usbcore.o, and usbmouse.c.   /usr/src/linux/drivers/input has input.c and mousedev.c.

 *distruct0 wrote:*   

> Now, unplug the mouse, and plug it back in, and check your kernel log for a message that looks something like this 
> 
> Code listing 2.6: Kernel Message
> 
> hub.c: USB new device connect on bus1/1, assigned device number 2
> ...

 

Well, dmesg tells me that the USB mouse is seen when I plug it back in.  hiddev0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb1:5:0

Am I okay at this point?

 *distruct0 wrote:*   

> Now that the mouse is detected, check /dev/input to make sure that your mouse is there and working. 
> 
> Code listing 2.7: Checking for USB Mouse
> 
> # cd /dev/input
> ...

 

Well, I do not have a /dev/input directory.  I wonder where my mouse can be?  Any ideas?

BTW, my usb optical mouse is lit up.  I used "noapic" in grub when loading the kernel.  This is in reference to my previous post about APIC trouble in SMP.

----------

## Weejoker

Make sure you not only have:

```
USB Support -> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) Support -> HID input layer support
```

compiled as modules/into kernel,  but that you also have:

```
Input core support -> Input core support
```

in there too, regardless of whether you are using the "USB HIDBP Mouse (basic) support" or the "Mouse support" (within Input core support).

I missed this out one time i compiled from scratch and I was confused for ages (because I was adamant I had compiled it in).

Hope this helps,

John

----------

## 0ctane

I fixed my problem a while ago. Thanks anyhow Weejoker.

----------

## stormrider

can anyone tell me where i can load the Input module? i have all settings in the kernel that i need, cat /dev/input/mice works and all other things are like they should be. except that im missing the iput module. insmod doesnt work and i found nothing in the kernel which smells like input and i didnt try.

thanks

----------

## madmax2001

or you could skip the whole thing and get an adpadter for the ps/2 port.  just a thought...

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## messy

AAAHHH

I have a logitech mx310 and i've been monkeying with it for a week.

insmod usb-uhci.o

usb-uhci.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg.

Hrm i found no info.

Dmesg end gives me

 usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 01:32:35 Oct 3 2003

 usb-uhci.c High bandwidth mode enabled

 usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uh ok.

I have all of the necessary modules

i cant insmod it i have to goto /lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/usb/host and insmod it and it gives me that.

Any ideas? I want this damn wheel to work

----------

## littlebuddy

It could be the bios.

With my new laptop the keyboard (usb) wouldn't work until I turned off legacy usb support in the bios.

----------

